# HELP!!! Leaky motorhome roof!!!



## DonnaG (Jan 18, 2011)

We are wintering at the Camping Marjal site in Guardamar del Segura and my motorhome roof is leaking! Does anyone know of a motorhome/caravn repairer in the area???
Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DonnaG said:


> We are wintering at the Camping Marjal site in Guardamar del Segura and my motorhome roof is leaking! Does anyone know of a motorhome/caravn repairer in the area???
> Thanks


Sorry I cant help .... our balcony roof is leaking with all the extreme rain we have had the last few days


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> We are wintering at the Camping Marjal site in Guardamar del Segura and my motorhome roof is leaking! Does anyone know of a motorhome/caravn repairer in the area???
> Thanks


The only one I know is at Las Torres de Cotillas.This is off the A7/E15 travelling from Murcia towards Andalucia. Off at Junction 654 & right at the roundabout . It's about 2/3kms on the left. He's a Hymer dealer as well as various others. 

This one's nearer to you though.

Carretera de Dolores, Km, 1, 03290 Elche, Spain
+34 965 45 78 19 ‎ · caravanas-cruz.com


----------



## DonnaG (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------

